# Electrical service



## Zardozm (Jul 2, 2018)

This is my first motorhome. 

I have just purchased a 2012 coachmen freelander 29qb class C.  I am concerned about keeping the house batteries in good condition am am contemplating upgrading the converter to a 4 stage charger converter.  The other possibility is to add a inverter.   Please if anyone has experience with this some advice will be helpful. 

Thanks 
Mike


----------

